# Paul Michael Glaser & Antonio Fargas



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2016)

This past weekend I attended the world's largest all Ford car show in Carlisle, PA with our 1976 Ford Torino "Starsky & Hutch" car. By the way, that wasn't very fun driving a truck with a 24ft car hauler all the way from Vermont to Carlisle. We didn't get to the hotel till 2am! Oh well.

Anyways this year at the Ford Nationals, they had a special display of the Starsky & Hutch Torino because it was the 40th anniversary of the 1976 Ford Gran Torino they used in the TV series. The two actors Paul Michael Glaser (Starsky) and Antonio Fargas (Huggy Bear) also were there signing autographs and hanging out with is Starsky & Hutch Torino owners. The one who played Hutch, David Soul couldn't make it due to health problems.

In the afternoon on Saturday the actors came out the show field to check out our cars and sign them and I manage to get a couple shots of them signing our car! It was such an awesome experience, I got to meet them chat for a little bit. Great guys!

We were even set to have him drive our Torino around a course they have setup but due to weather we decided to leave Sunday morning and glad we did, the rain was awful. We actually drove back from show to the field in our Torino in pouring ran. All those hours of buffing and polishing...

Anyways on Monday we found out we placed 2nd in our class of about 40 other Starsky & Hutch Torino's, we couldn't believe it! Its almost impossible to place at this show. Hopefully we will be getting the trophy today in the mail.

Anyways here are the few pics I took of the TV actors!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 10, 2016)

So cool that they signed your Starsky and Hutch car!  Horrible weather up and down the east coast lately - hoping for sunshine and warmth for what's left of our "spring".


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

So, you now own a _signed_ Striped Tomato?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh yea,I remember these guys.Nice Job,Congrats on the trophy.


----------



## limr (Jun 11, 2016)

Huggy Bear!! Oh man, and I had the hugest crush on Starsky.


----------

